# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ریاضیات و مشکل خوندن!!!!!!

## mister_ali

سلام به همه 

یه مشکل اساسی دارم والا درس که می خونم هرچی میخونم تاثیر داره یعنی نتیجشو میبینم تو آزمون خودم هم احساس میکنم رشد کردم تو اون درس بجز حسابان وریاضی2 و هندسه 1و2...
هم اینکه چیزایی که میخونم خیلی زود فراموشم و احساس میکنم با اولم هیچ تفوتی نداشتم و چیز خاصی یاد نگرفتم... تازه تست ها اشکال دار اینها  رو به راحتی فراموش میکنم و آزمون هم نتیجه خیلی عالی نمیگرم حسابان و ریاضی 2رو از رو گاج سفید میخونم 
هندسه 1و 2 هم فار دارم نشر الگو هم دارم اما دوتاشون نچسبآ....
اینم بگم که تشریحم بد نیست.


به نظر شما برای رسیدن به درصد بالای 70 چیکار باید کنم؟مشکل کارم کجاس؟؟؟

----------


## mahshad

برا حسابان چطوری میخونی؟؟؟من خودمم مشکل شما رو دارم الان میخوام روشمو تغییر بدم

----------


## mister_ali

> برا حسابان چطوری میخونی؟؟؟من خودمم مشکل شما رو دارم الان میخوام روشمو تغییر بدم


درسنامه گاج.....دو روز بعد تستش!!!!!!!

----------


## Defne

> سلام به همه 
> 
> یه مشکل اساسی دارم والا درس که می خونم هرچی میخونم تاثیر داره یعنی نتیجشو میبینم تو آزمون خودم هم احساس میکنم رشد کردم تو اون درس بجز حسابان وریاضی2 و هندسه 1و2...
> هم اینکه چیزایی که میخونم خیلی زود فراموشم و احساس میکنم با اولم هیچ تفوتی نداشتم و چیز خاصی یاد نگرفتم... تازه تست ها اشکال دار اینها  رو به راحتی فراموش میکنم و آزمون هم نتیجه خیلی عالی نمیگرم حسابان و ریاضی 2رو از رو گاج سفید میخونم 
> هندسه 1و 2 هم فار دارم نشر الگو هم دارم اما دوتاشون نچسبآ....
> اینم بگم که تشریحم بد نیست.
> 
> 
> به نظر شما برای رسیدن به درصد بالای 70 چیکار باید کنم؟مشکل کارم کجاس؟؟؟


رشتم ریاضی نیست ..شاید اینا بهت کمک کنه

روش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادی

----------


## mahshad

منم اول کتابو میخوندم وبعد درسنامه خیلی سبز...اما اشکالم این بود ک بلافاصله تست میزدم...الان از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتند اول کل فصل کتابو بخون....بعداز چند روز تست اموزشی بزن...مثلا تو کتاب تستا تستای مادر و تستایی که ستاره داره....بدون گرفتن زمان ...بعداز چند روز برگرد و تستا رو با گرفتن زمان بزن...و بعدشم بقیه تستا   حالا میخوام اینطوری بخونم ببینم نتیجه میگیرم یا نه...

----------


## strider

ریاضی خوندنی نیست، تمرینیه... 
لازم نیست بعد از خوندن درسنامه 2 روز بگذره، باید بلافاصله تمرین حل کنید. این روشی که دارید پیاده میکنید به درد دین و زندگی میخوره.

----------


## mister_ali

> منم اول کتابو میخوندم وبعد درسنامه خیلی سبز...اما اشکالم این بود ک بلافاصله تست میزدم...الان از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتند اول کل فصل کتابو بخون....بعداز چند روز تست اموزشی بزن...مثلا تو کتاب تستا تستای مادر و تستایی که ستاره داره....بدون گرفتن زمان ...بعداز چند روز برگرد و تستا رو با گرفتن زمان بزن...و بعدشم بقیه تستا   حالا میخوام اینطوری بخونم ببینم نتیجه میگیرم یا نه...


ایشالا نتیجه میگیری البته زمان دار حل نکن فعلا به نظر من.....من این طور میخوندم تا الان اما تو این درس جواب نداد برام بقیه درس ها همین جوری خیلی عالی زدم!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ریاضی خوندنی نیست، تمرینیه... 
> لازم نیست بعد از خوندن درسنامه 2 روز بگذره، باید بلافاصله تمرین حل کنید. این روشی که دارید پیاده میکنید به درد دین و زندگی میخوره.


کلا فاصله میندازم بین درس با تستش تو همه درسا..

----------


## Farhad.7

> منم اول کتابو میخوندم وبعد درسنامه خیلی سبز...اما اشکالم این بود ک بلافاصله تست میزدم...الان از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتند اول کل فصل کتابو بخون....بعداز چند روز تست اموزشی بزن...مثلا تو کتاب تستا تستای مادر و تستایی که ستاره داره....بدون گرفتن زمان ...بعداز چند روز برگرد و تستا رو با گرفتن زمان بزن...و بعدشم بقیه تستا   حالا میخوام اینطوری بخونم ببینم نتیجه میگیرم یا نه...


برا دروس تخصصی که نبیاد بعدا تستاشو بزنی !!!!!
وقتی جزوه و کتاب و درسنامه کتاب تستتو خوندی .... همون موقع مثلا 50 تا تست از همون مبحث بزن تا خوب یادش بگیری ...
و بعد همون مبحثو با تستای نشان دار که زدی مرور میکنی !!!
ولی مثلا میگن برا درسایی مثه دینی اید بعد یکی دو روز تستشو بزنی که من با اونم زیاد موافق نیستم !!! یعنی رو خود من که جواب نداد !!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منم اول کتابو میخوندم وبعد درسنامه خیلی سبز...اما اشکالم این بود ک بلافاصله تست میزدم...الان از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتند اول کل فصل کتابو بخون....بعداز چند روز تست اموزشی بزن...مثلا تو کتاب تستا تستای مادر و تستایی که ستاره داره....بدون گرفتن زمان ...بعداز چند روز برگرد و تستا رو با گرفتن زمان بزن...و بعدشم بقیه تستا   حالا میخوام اینطوری بخونم ببینم نتیجه میگیرم یا نه...


برا دروس تخصصی که نبیاد بعدا تستاشو بزنی !!!!!
وقتی جزوه و کتاب و درسنامه کتاب تستتو خوندی .... همون موقع مثلا 50 تا تست از همون مبحث بزن تا خوب یادش بگیری ...
و بعد همون مبحثو با تستای نشان دار که زدی مرور میکنی !!!
ولی مثلا میگن برا درسایی مثه دینی اید بعد یکی دو روز تستشو بزنی که من با اونم زیاد موافق نیستم !!! یعنی رو خود من که جواب نداد !!!

----------


## mkh-ana

بهترین منبعی که من برای ریاضیات تجربی سراغ دارم ریاضیات خیلی سبزه.

شما نباید از همون اول انتظار درصد 70 داشته باشید . 

این که شما در آزمون هایتان افزایش درصد داشته باشید،باید در درجه اول مهم باشد.

درصد 70 درصدی است که خیلی از داوطلبان به آن نمیرسند.((اگه به 70 برسی معرکه ای!!!))

اولویت اول فقط پیشرفت است.

----------


## mister_ali

> بهترین منبعی که من برای ریاضیات تجربی سراغ دارم ریاضیات خیلی سبزه.
> 
> شما نباید از همون اول انتظار درصد 70 داشته باشید . 
> 
> این که شما در آزمون هایتان افزایش درصد داشته باشید،باید در درجه اول مهم باشد.
> 
> درصد 70 درصدی است که خیلی از داوطلبان به آن نمیرسند.((اگه به 70 برسی معرکه ای!!!))
> 
> اولویت اول فقط پیشرفت است.



اول اینکه مرسی که جواب دادید ... 
دوم من رشتم ریاضیه و برای این میگم هفتاد چون فیزیک و درسای دیگه رو میخونم میزنم میخوام ریاضی رو هم برسونم و برای رتبه ای که مد نظرمه 70 ریاضی نیازه!!!!!!

به نظرتون با همین گاج ادامه بدم برا حسابان و ریاضی 2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> اول اینکه مرسی که جواب دادید ... 
> دوم من رشتم ریاضیه و برای این میگم هفتاد چون فیزیک و درسای دیگه رو میخونم میزنم میخوام ریاضی رو هم برسونم و برای رتبه ای که مد نظرمه 70 ریاضی نیازه!!!!!!
> 
> به نظرتون با همین گاج ادامه بدم برا حسابان و ریاضی 2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


درصد 70 تو رشته ریاضی؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی کار سخته ایه....

ولی واسه ریاضیات پایه توضیحات کتاب منتظری ((آموزشش )) عالی هستن.

واسه تست هم بهترین مرجع سوالات کنکوره چون سوالای کنکور پشت سر هم تکرار میشن.

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام به همه 
> 
> یه مشکل اساسی دارم والا درس که می خونم هرچی میخونم تاثیر داره یعنی نتیجشو میبینم تو آزمون خودم هم احساس میکنم رشد کردم تو اون درس بجز حسابان وریاضی2 و هندسه 1و2...
> هم اینکه چیزایی که میخونم خیلی زود فراموشم و احساس میکنم با اولم هیچ تفوتی نداشتم و چیز خاصی یاد نگرفتم... تازه تست ها اشکال دار اینها  رو به راحتی فراموش میکنم و آزمون هم نتیجه خیلی عالی نمیگرم حسابان و ریاضی 2رو از رو گاج سفید میخونم 
> هندسه 1و 2 هم فار دارم نشر الگو هم دارم اما دوتاشون نچسبآ....
> اینم بگم که تشریحم بد نیست.
> 
> 
> به نظر شما برای رسیدن به درصد بالای 70 چیکار باید کنم؟مشکل کارم کجاس؟؟؟


سلام ...اول از همه برای این مشکل بگم که  تغییر سطح در ریاضی و زبان های غیر از مادری به صورت تدریجیه ولی به صورت پله ای احساس میشه معمولا ...یعنی بعد از مدتی کار متوجه میشین سطحتون بالا اومده. 

در مورد منابعتون باید بگم  که گاج کتاب خوبیه ولی سطحش زیاد بالا نیست ...برای همین برای درصد 70 باید خیلی خوب رو این کتابا کار کنید و فکر کنم بیشتر هم نیاز به تست باشه که میتونید از کتابایی مثل الگو یا فار یا تخته سیاه هم کمک بگیرید. 

برای هندسه باید بگم که هندسه روندش رو به سخت شدنه تو سال های اخیر و واقعا پاسخ به سوالاش کاریه که نیاز به تمرین زیاد داره ! به نظرم یه برنامه ی طولانی مدت بذارید برای هندسه و هر شب سوالات سخت و مفهومی رو از هندسه حل کنید تا مهارت حل و خلاقیتتون بالا بره . 

در مورد نحوه ی خوندن هم سعی کردم تو این تاپیک یه روش نسبتا مناسب بگم که احتمالا براتون جواب بده :  روش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادی - کنکور

----------


## mahshad

به نظر من زیاد وقتتو برا هندسه پایه نذار...واقعا سخته تستاش...برا درسا دیگه وقت بذاری بهتره

----------


## mahmoud.n

به نظر من هندسه 1و2 رو که زیاد خودتو خسته نکن حق داری اگر هم خواستی وقت بزاری.فقط آبی کانون که تست کنکور باشه.اگه آبی رو زدی بعد برو نشر الگو ولی اولویتت کنکور.
برای حسابان حق داری چون گاج شاید سوالاش خوب باشه اما درسنامه و پاسخنامه خیلی بدرد نخوری داره میاد برای یه صفحه سوال 10 صفحه نکته میگه دریغ از اینکه شما سر جلسه کنکور اسم و فامیلتم یادت میره.بنظرم منبعتو عوض کنی بهتره.اول 30 آبی کانون رو بگیر اگه تستای کنکور تموم شد یه کتاب دیگه مث تخته سیاه یا نشر الگو.
خیلی سبزم به نظرم خیلی دیگه در ایده و خلاقیت ولخرجی کردن از استاندارد کنکور خارج حیف که وقتتو با خیلی سبز تلف کنی

----------


## mister_ali

> سلام ...اول از همه برای این مشکل بگم که  تغییر سطح در ریاضی و زبان های غیر از مادری به صورت تدریجیه ولی به صورت پله ای احساس میشه معمولا ...یعنی بعد از مدتی کار متوجه میشین سطحتون بالا اومده. 
> 
> در مورد منابعتون باید بگم  که گاج کتاب خوبیه ولی سطحش زیاد بالا نیست ...برای همین برای درصد 70 باید خیلی خوب رو این کتابا کار کنید و فکر کنم بیشتر هم نیاز به تست باشه که میتونید از کتابایی مثل الگو یا فار یا تخته سیاه هم کمک بگیرید. 
> 
> برای هندسه باید بگم که هندسه روندش رو به سخت شدنه تو سال های اخیر و واقعا پاسخ به سوالاش کاریه که نیاز به تمرین زیاد داره ! به نظرم یه برنامه ی طولانی مدت بذارید برای هندسه و هر شب سوالات سخت و مفهومی رو از هندسه حل کنید تا مهارت حل و خلاقیتتون بالا بره . 
> 
> در مورد نحوه ی خوندن هم سعی کردم تو این تاپیک یه روش نسبتا مناسب بگم که احتمالا براتون جواب بده :  روش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادی - کنکور


ممنون از راهنماییتون

اما چند سوال!!!یعنی شما تخته سیاه پایه رو به گاج ترجیح میدید؟؟؟
بعد اینکه نشر الگو حسابان به نظرم جواب هاش خیلی خوب نیستن..درسته؟
برای هندسه هم من هیچ که نمی خونم 40 میزنم اما وقتی میخونم 50تا 60.....برا همین میگم خوندنم بی اثره!!!!!!!!نظرشما چیه؟
جبر حتی یه تست نزده بودم اما این آزمون 70 زدم.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به نظر من زیاد وقتتو برا هندسه پایه نذار...واقعا سخته تستاش...برا درسا دیگه وقت بذاری بهتره


اتفاقا من هندسه رو دوس دارم....

----------


## mahmoud.n

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> 
> اما چند سوال!!!یعنی شما تخته سیاه پایه رو به گاج ترجیح میدید؟؟؟
> بعد اینکه نشر الگو حسابان به نظرم جواب هاش خیلی خوب نیستن..درسته؟
> برای هندسه هم من هیچ که نمی خونم 40 میزنم اما وقتی میخونم 50تا 60.....برا همین میگم خوندنم بی اثره!!!!!!!!نظرشما چیه؟
> جبر حتی یه تست نزده بودم اما این آزمون 70 زدم.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


داداش منم دوست دارم بهت فکر کردن و با استدلال حرف زدن رو یاد میده اما سخته علاقه که تنها مهم نیست

----------


## mahshad

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> 
> اما چند سوال!!!یعنی شما تخته سیاه پایه رو به گاج ترجیح میدید؟؟؟
> بعد اینکه نشر الگو حسابان به نظرم جواب هاش خیلی خوب نیستن..درسته؟
> برای هندسه هم من هیچ که نمی خونم 40 میزنم اما وقتی میخونم 50تا 60.....برا همین میگم خوندنم بی اثره!!!!!!!!نظرشما چیه؟
> جبر حتی یه تست نزده بودم اما این آزمون 70 زدم.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


منم خیلی دوست دارم به قول خودت نخونده درصد 40 تا 50 میزنم ولی واقعا تستاش سخته...اکثرا هم نمیخونن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به نظر من هندسه 1و2 رو که زیاد خودتو خسته نکن حق داری اگر هم خواستی وقت بزاری.فقط آبی کانون که تست کنکور باشه.اگه آبی رو زدی بعد برو نشر الگو ولی اولویتت کنکور.
> برای حسابان حق داری چون گاج شاید سوالاش خوب باشه اما درسنامه و پاسخنامه خیلی بدرد نخوری داره میاد برای یه صفحه سوال 10 صفحه نکته میگه دریغ از اینکه شما سر جلسه کنکور اسم و فامیلتم یادت میره.بنظرم منبعتو عوض کنی بهتره.اول 30 آبی کانون رو بگیر اگه تستای کنکور تموم شد یه کتاب دیگه مث تخته سیاه یا نشر الگو.
> خیلی سبزم به نظرم خیلی دیگه در ایده و خلاقیت ولخرجی کردن از استاندارد کنکور خارج حیف که وقتتو با خیلی سبز تلف کنی


بانظرت موافقم...خیلی سبز کتاب اموزشش که من دارم واقعا درسنامه هاش سخته...برا دیفرانسیل تخته سیاه دارم خیلی بهتره...

----------


## mister_ali

> داداش منم دوست دارم بهت فکر کردن و با استدلال حرف زدن رو یاد میده اما سخته علاقه که تنها مهم نیست


نمی دونم چی بگم!!!!!اما به تستاش نیاز دارم!!!!پس باید بخونم....

----------


## mahshad

> نمی دونم چی بگم!!!!!اما به تستاش نیاز دارم!!!!پس باید بخونم....


همین وقتو برای ریاضی 2 و امار و حسابان بذاری به نظرم جبران میشه

----------


## mahmoud.n

> منم خیلی دوست دارم به قول خودت نخونده درصد 40 تا 50 میزنم ولی واقعا تستاش سخته...اکثرا هم نمیخونن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> بانظرت موافقم...خیلی سبز کتاب اموزشش که من دارم واقعا درسنامه هاش سخته...برا دیفرانسیل تخته سیاه دارم خیلی بهتره...


منظورم سطحش نبود اگه سطحو بخوای در نظر بگیری که خوشخوان سخت تره.
سخت باشه استاندارد ولی استاندارد باشه که ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو داشته باشه.
اما بلا نسبت دوستان مورد داشتیم از کتابای خیلی سبز استفاده کرده نتایج خیلی قهوه ای بدست آورده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> همین وقتو برای ریاضی 2 و امار و حسابان بذاری به نظرم جبران میشه


چرا دو بار جواب میدی عایا؟!

----------


## vseo

> سلام به همه 
> 
> یه مشکل اساسی دارم والا درس که می خونم هرچی میخونم تاثیر داره یعنی نتیجشو میبینم تو آزمون خودم هم احساس میکنم رشد کردم تو اون درس بجز حسابان وریاضی2 و هندسه 1و2...
> هم اینکه چیزایی که میخونم خیلی زود فراموشم و احساس میکنم با اولم هیچ تفوتی نداشتم و چیز خاصی یاد نگرفتم... تازه تست ها اشکال دار اینها  رو به راحتی فراموش میکنم و آزمون هم نتیجه خیلی عالی نمیگرم حسابان و ریاضی 2رو از رو گاج سفید میخونم 
> هندسه 1و 2 هم فار دارم نشر الگو هم دارم اما دوتاشون نچسبآ....
> اینم بگم که تشریحم بد نیست.
> 
> 
> به نظر شما برای رسیدن به درصد بالای 70 چیکار باید کنم؟مشکل کارم کجاس؟؟؟


اولا که باید بدونی درصد بالای 70 رشته ریاضی کار سختیه اما در هر حال برای اوردن درصد عالی چند تا کار زیر رو پیشنهاد می کنم ...
1 . ابتدا مطلب ریاضی رو از روی جزوه معلم خودت بخون ( جزوه دیگه ای از کسی نمی خواد بگیری فقط جزوه معلم خودت اگه نداشتی یا معلمت خوب نبود جزوه نمی خواد و برو سراغ کتاب های کمک درسی )
2 . بعد از روی منیع اموزش کمک درسی که معبتر باشه و خودت باهاش راحت تر کنار بیای دقیق تر و نکته سنج تر دقیق خوب بخون !
3 . بعد چند تا تست اموزشی بزن و راه حل اون رو دقیق بررسی کن !
4 . یک روز بعد مجدد اون مطلب رو یه مرور چند دقیقه ای کن و شروع به تست تمرینی کن و هر جور شده تست رو خودت حل کن ( هیچوقت همون اول نرو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی ) 

در کل برای درس ریاضیات باید فقط و فقط تست تمرین کنی یعنی حتی سعی کن اگه سال دیگه میری مدرسه خوب سر کلاس درس رو بفهمی که همون روز بعد کلاس یه راست بری سر تست هاش !
تست هایی هم که استفاده می کنی اولویتت تست سراسری باشه و تمرین های کتاب رو هم خوب به دقت بررسی کن !
موفق باشی

----------


## mister_ali

> اولا که باید بدونی درصد بالای 70 رشته ریاضی کار سختیه اما در هر حال برای اوردن درصد عالی چند تا کار زیر رو پیشنهاد می کنم ...
> 1 . ابتدا مطلب ریاضی رو از روی جزوه معلم خودت بخون ( جزوه دیگه ای از کسی نمی خواد بگیری فقط جزوه معلم خودت اگه نداشتی یا معلمت خوب نبود جزوه نمی خواد و برو سراغ کتاب های کمک درسی )
> 2 . بعد از روی منیع اموزش کمک درسی که معبتر باشه و خودت باهاش راحت تر کنار بیای دقیق تر و نکته سنج تر دقیق خوب بخون !
> 3 . بعد چند تا تست اموزشی بزن و راه حل اون رو دقیق بررسی کن !
> 4 . یک روز بعد مجدد اون مطلب رو یه مرور چند دقیقه ای کن و شروع به تست تمرینی کن و هر جور شده تست رو خودت حل کن ( هیچوقت همون اول نرو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی ) 
> 
> در کل برای درس ریاضیات باید فقط و فقط تست تمرین کنی یعنی حتی سعی کن اگه سال دیگه میری مدرسه خوب سر کلاس درس رو بفهمی که همون روز بعد کلاس یه راست بری سر تست هاش !
> تست هایی هم که استفاده می کنی اولویتت تست سراسری باشه و تمرین های کتاب رو هم خوب به دقت بررسی کن !
> موفق باشی


منم تقریبا همین روشمه اما نمی دونم!!!!!چرا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vseo

> منم تقریبا همین روشمه اما نمی دونم!!!!!چرا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


پس تست زدنتو بیشتر کن و سعی کن تست ها رو به زمان بزنی یعنی برای هر تست زمان بگیر تا سرعتت هم بالا بره و دقتت بیشتر میشه البته اولش ممکنه اشتباه کنی و وقت کم بیاری اما بعدش درست می شه...

----------


## mk.meydani

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> 
> اما چند سوال!!!یعنی شما تخته سیاه پایه رو به گاج ترجیح میدید؟؟؟
> بعد اینکه نشر الگو حسابان به نظرم جواب هاش خیلی خوب نیستن..درسته؟
> برای هندسه هم من هیچ که نمی خونم 40 میزنم اما وقتی میخونم 50تا 60.....برا همین میگم خوندنم بی اثره!!!!!!!!نظرشما چیه؟
> جبر حتی یه تست نزده بودم اما این آزمون 70 زدم.


ترجیح ندادم گفتم شما بعد از این که کتاب رو کامل خوندین با توجه به شناختی که از این کتاب دارم باز هم نیاز به کار دارین تا به سطح مورد نظرتون برسید ...پس اول همون گاج رو بخونید ! اعتماد به منبع خیلی مهمه ! بعد از اون اگه به تسلط نرسیدین میتونید از یه سری کتاب دیگه مثل همین تخته سیاه استفاده کنید.

من خودم باهاش مشکلی نداشتم ! مناسب توضیح داده بود به نظرم ...البته بعضی جاها گنگه ولی اونم اگه کتاب رو پیوسته بخونید این مشکل حل میشه.

خوندنتون بی اثر نیست ! در مورد درصد های آزمون های آزمایشی هم مهم نیست ! چون مخصوصا قلمچی کلا با کنکور فرق داره مدل سوالای هندسش ! ...برای هندسه باید واقعا وقت گذاشت و جدا از یاد گرفتن مطالب و قضایای موجود در کتاب باید ذهنتون رو منظم و به قول معروف هندسی کنید و همچنین خلاقیتتون را تا حد زیادی بالا ببرید ! برای همین عده ای هندسه رو حذف میکنن از برنامه ولی به نظر من اصلا حذف نکنید بلکه وقتی بقیه از یه چیزی میترسن و فرار میکنن شما وایسا و مقابله کن ...این جوری از دو جهت برتری پیدا میکنی ! کار سختی هم نیست ! کافیه به صورت منظم سوالات خوب هندسه رو حل کنید تا فکرتون ابتکار حل سوالات رو یاد بگیره 1 همون شبی نیم ساعت به نظرم میتونه کولاک کنه ! 

در مورد جبر هم بازم میگم این درصدای آزمون آزمایشی رو بریزید دور ! اگه استاندارد بود برای کسی که هیچی نخونده 70 نمیشد ! پس شما خیلی خوب و جدی کار کنید مخصوصا اینکه مفاهیم جبر پایه و اساس مفاهیم گسسته هستند که خیلی ها چون این مفاهیم پایه ای رو بهش توجه نمی کنند از درس گسسته و سوالای ابتکاریش فراری هستند .

----------


## mister_ali

> ترجیح ندادم گفتم شما بعد از این که کتاب رو کامل خوندین با توجه به شناختی که از این کتاب دارم باز هم نیاز به کار دارین تا به سطح مورد نظرتون برسید ...پس اول همون گاج رو بخونید ! اعتماد به منبع خیلی مهمه ! بعد از اون اگه به تسلط نرسیدین میتونید از یه سری کتاب دیگه مثل همین تخته سیاه استفاده کنید.
> 
> من خودم باهاش مشکلی نداشتم ! مناسب توضیح داده بود به نظرم ...البته بعضی جاها گنگه ولی اونم اگه کتاب رو پیوسته بخونید این مشکل حل میشه.
> 
> خوندنتون بی اثر نیست ! در مورد درصد های آزمون های آزمایشی هم مهم نیست ! چون مخصوصا قلمچی کلا با کنکور فرق داره مدل سوالای هندسش ! ...برای هندسه باید واقعا وقت گذاشت و جدا از یاد گرفتن مطالب و قضایای موجود در کتاب باید ذهنتون رو منظم و به قول معروف هندسی کنید و همچنین خلاقیتتون را تا حد زیادی بالا ببرید ! برای همین عده ای هندسه رو حذف میکنن از برنامه ولی به نظر من اصلا حذف نکنید بلکه وقتی بقیه از یه چیزی میترسن و فرار میکنن شما وایسا و مقابله کن ...این جوری از دو جهت برتری پیدا میکنی ! کار سختی هم نیست ! کافیه به صورت منظم سوالات خوب هندسه رو حل کنید تا فکرتون ابتکار حل سوالات رو یاد بگیره 1 همون شبی نیم ساعت به نظرم میتونه کولاک کنه ! 
> 
> در مورد جبر هم بازم میگم این درصدای آزمون آزمایشی رو بریزید دور ! اگه استاندارد بود برای کسی که هیچی نخونده 70 نمیشد ! پس شما خیلی خوب و جدی کار کنید مخصوصا اینکه مفاهیم جبر پایه و اساس مفاهیم گسسته هستند که خیلی ها چون این مفاهیم پایه ای رو بهش توجه نمی کنند از درس گسسته و سوالای ابتکاریش فراری هستند .




بی نظیر توضیح دادی شدیدا ممنون..مخصوصا اینکه گفتی اعتماد!!!!و اینکه بعضی وقتها گنگه بعد حل میشه اینو دقیقا تجربه کردم وقتی چیز رو متوجه نمیشم میرم جلوتر یادش میگیرم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فقط یه چیز دیگه برا دیف هم اول گاج یا اول تخته سیاه چون خیلی ها میگن مهندس مهربان دیف رو بهتر کار کرده!!!!!!!

----------


## mk.meydani

> بی نظیر توضیح دادی شدیدا ممنون..مخصوصا اینکه گفتی اعتماد!!!!و اینکه بعضی وقتها گنگه بعد حل میشه اینو دقیقا تجربه کردم وقتی چیز رو متوجه نمیشم میرم جلوتر یادش میگیرم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> فقط یه چیز دیگه برا دیف هم اول گاج یا اول تخته سیاه چون خیلی ها میگن مهندس مهربان دیف رو بهتر کار کرده!!!!!!!



واقعا نمیدونم ! به نظرم این دو کتاب انتخاب بینشون  واقعا سلیقه ایه ! هر دوشون خوبن ...  ولی من جدیدا کتاب چاپ جدید نشر الگو دیفرانسیل ( دوجلدی ) رو دیدم  واقعا خوب بود !  مولف هاشم 4 مولف واقعا حرفه ای هستند !  البته نخوندم ولی به نظرم خیلی کتاب جالبی اومد ...و سطحش هم فکر کنم از گاج و تخته سیاه بالاتر باشه که برای کنکور های اخیر مناسب تره ....بازم ولی میگم تو درسی مثل ریاضی کتاب استاندارد و غیر استاندارد نداریم ! هرچی سوال بیشتر حل کنی و سوالای بهتر و سخت تری حل کنید به نفعتونه ! چون قرار نیست چیزی رو برای سر جلسه حفظ کنید قراره حل مساله رو تمرین کنید.

----------


## mister_ali

> واقعا نمیدونم ! به نظرم این دو کتاب انتخاب بینشون  واقعا سلیقه ایه ! هر دوشون خوبن ...  ولی من جدیدا کتاب چاپ جدید نشر الگو دیفرانسیل ( دوجلدی ) رو دیدم  واقعا خوب بود !  مولف هاشم 4 مولف واقعا حرفه ای هستند !  البته نخوندم ولی به نظرم خیلی کتاب جالبی اومد ...و سطحش هم فکر کنم از گاج و تخته سیاه بالاتر باشه که برای کنکور های اخیر مناسب تره ....بازم ولی میگم تو درسی مثل ریاضی کتاب استاندارد و غیر استاندارد نداریم ! هرچی سوال بیشتر حل کنی و سوالای بهتر و سخت تری حل کنید به نفعتونه ! چون قرار نیست چیزی رو برای سر جلسه حفظ کنید قراره حل مساله رو تمرین کنید.



شرمنده اخلاق ورزشیت!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 

میدونم ممکنه الان دیگه فوش بدی اما یه سوال دیگه هم دارم!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

گاج ریاضی 2 وحسابان خیلی نکته ای و چیز حفظی گفته برا هر مبحثی کلی نکته گفته (مثلا ترکیب توابع که اصلا چیز حفظی نداره این 10 نکته حفظی گفته سایر مباحث هم همینجور)...حفظشون که کاری نزدیک به محاله اما اگه حفظ نکنیم چه جوری سوال هایی که با توجه با اون نکات حل میشن باید برخورد کرد؟؟؟

----------


## mk.meydani

> شرمنده اخلاق ورزشیت!!!!!!!!
> 
> میدونم ممکنه الان دیگه فوش بدی اما یه سوال دیگه هم دارم!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> 
> گاج ریاضی 2 وحسابان خیلی نکته ای و چیز حفظی گفته برا هر مبحثی کلی نکته گفته (مثلا ترکیب توابع که اصلا چیز حفظی نداره این 10 نکته حفظی گفته سایر مباحث هم همینجور)...حفظشون که کاری نزدیک به محاله اما اگه حفظ نکنیم چه جوری سوال هایی که با توجه با اون نکات حل میشن باید برخورد کرد؟؟؟


استنباط !  باید اثبات و دلیل وجود همه ی نکته ها رو بدونی و بتونی برای هر سوال با توجه به مفهومی که یاد گرفتی استنباط کنی ، کم کم وقتی چند سوال رو دیدی که همشون توش از یه رابطه ی خاص استفاده میشه خود به خود اون نکته حفظت میشه ! این جور حفظ کردن خیلی فرق داره با اینکه قبل از سوال حل کردن درسنامه رو دست بگیری و هی رابطه ها رو بخونی تا یه رابطه رو حفظ کنی در حالی که حتی اگه یادت بمونه هم بلد نیستی چطور ازش تو حل مساله استفاده کنی !

----------


## mamad.hny

> واقعا نمیدونم ! به نظرم این دو کتاب انتخاب بینشون  واقعا سلیقه ایه ! هر دوشون خوبن ...  ولی من جدیدا کتاب چاپ جدید نشر الگو دیفرانسیل ( دوجلدی ) رو دیدم  واقعا خوب بود !  مولف هاشم 4 مولف واقعا حرفه ای هستند !  البته نخوندم ولی به نظرم خیلی کتاب جالبی اومد ...و سطحش هم فکر کنم از گاج و تخته سیاه بالاتر باشه که برای کنکور های اخیر مناسب تره ....بازم ولی میگم تو درسی مثل ریاضی کتاب استاندارد و غیر استاندارد نداریم ! هرچی سوال بیشتر حل کنی و سوالای بهتر و سخت تری حل کنید به نفعتونه ! چون قرار نیست چیزی رو برای سر جلسه حفظ کنید قراره حل مساله رو تمرین کنید.


میگم یه سوال: من که منبعم رو بهت گفته بودم. برای دیف نشرالگو قدیمی ینی چاپ پارسال رو دارم. البته فقط جلد اولش. حالا به نظرت خیلی با این جدیده که ریاضی پایه هم داره فرق کرده؟ مشکلی با عوض کردنش ندارم و از روی چاپ قدیمی هم هنوز خیلی نخوندم. عوضش کنم؟  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mk.meydani

> میگم یه سوال: من که منبعم رو بهت گفته بودم. برای دیف نشرالگو قدیمی ینی چاپ پارسال رو دارم. البته فقط جلد اولش. حالا به نظرت خیلی با این جدیده که ریاضی پایه هم داره فرق کرده؟ مشکلی با عوض کردنش ندارم و از روی چاپ قدیمی هم هنوز خیلی نخوندم. عوضش کنم؟


نه نمیخواد عوض کنی !  این کتاب جدیدشون یه کم خوشگل تره !  :Yahoo (94):   ولی فکر نکنم از نظر محتوا با اون قبلی ها فرق بکنه ! تازه ریاضی پایه هم که داری ! بازم اگه خواستی بخر !

----------

